# Wireless Kitchen Lights



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Are you a licenced electrician?

Please fill out your profile.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Are you a licenced electrician?
> 
> Please fill out your profile.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


Easy.....

I think Ed is short for, Special Ed

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

This site is for licenced electricians only. Please post on our sister site: diychatroom.com


----------



## Ed LC (Apr 26, 2019)

Got it. I already contact to the admin in order to be removed from this forum.


----------

